# I Can't Believe This Is Happening



## BuddyL33 (Jul 16, 2009)

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=175510

Well my wife informed me last night that she's leaving me. I feel like I've just had my heart ripped out and stepped on. She says that all of this has made her realize how unhappy she is and how that has effected her ability to be a good parent to the kids. She feels if she stays and things don't get better, that her 12 year old son is at such a vital age that if she doesn't make sure to maintain an strong connection with him, she could lose him to any number of things.

Personally I think this is a bunch of bull, since it's her choice on how much or little of a parent she is. I'm not saying I have been perfect towards her and I am willing to change that. She just isn't willing to risk it and thus is going to divorce me to protect the children. 

FML


----------

